# P-47 razorback



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Any one know of a good online source of pics on this plane.....Building a monogram 1-48 scale kit...want to do it justice and maybe out fit it for close air support..thanks


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.7thfighter.com/gallery/NASM%20Photos/index.htm

Scroll thru here for some shots of the 318th figher group's jugs in action.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Thank you! Exactly what I needed :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

318th was my dad's unit! 

Also, check these guys out:
www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com
I got a DVD from them that has a bunch of P-47 pilot training films on it which will give you a complete tour of the cockpit. Plus there's a video showing how a ground crew can uncrate and assemble a Jug in the field, that has a LOT of great, clear closeups of little details.

Other than that, look for books. There are plenty out there with Jug details, like Squadron' walkaround series.


----------

